# Police Officer Craig Birkholz



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Craig Birkholz

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Fond du Lac Police Department
Wisconsin*
End of Watch: Sunday, March 20, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 28
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, March 20, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Committed suicide
Officer Craig Birkholz was shot and killed after he and another officer responded to a home at approximately 6:00 am for an emergency call.

Officer Birkholz was killed and a second officer was critically wounded during an the ensuing shootout and standoff. The suspect committed suicide during the standoff.

Officer Birkholz had served with the Fond du Lac Police Department for two years.

Agency Contact Information
Fond du Lac Police Department
126 North Main Street
Fond du Lac, WI 54935

Phone: (920) 322-3700

_*Please contact the Fond du Lac Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Officer Birkholz.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Rest In Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIp Officer Birkholz.


----------

